

End of life for myOpenID.com - MarlonPro
https://support.janrain.com/entries/25983597-End-of-life-for-myOpenID-com

======
pan69
I used to use it for Stack Overflow but a little while ago I switched it over
to use my Google account for log in.

Just went into myOpenId and deleted my account for good..

------
aaronpk
heh, bottom of the post: "0 people found this useful"

~~~
cypherpunks01
Sigh.. I've always found OpenID endpoint interoperability poor.. different
versions conflicting, very spotty implementation, etc. So disappointing for
such a great idea.

~~~
ID_HOME
That was the idea. Lots of big companies are onboard, nobody small is
integrated. Google "Federated Identity"

------
Executor
I'd rather use Mozilla's Persona and host my identity provider on my web
server.

------
samgranieri
Darn. I liked using this because it wasnt Facebook or Twitter or Google. Oh
well

------
DonGateley
Too bad it failed to gain traction. It was an excellent idea.

